# Finally!!! The Call Came!!!



## DrSize (18 Feb 2005)

Wow, what a rollercoaster.....

I graduated university with a honours bachelor of commerce degree back in May 2004.  My friend was in the reserves and always talked about what a great career it would be to be in the canadian armed forces.  So I went to the recruiting centre for some info, they told me I would not be able to make the spring selection board and the next one is late fall so I had plenty of time.  They gave me the forms and reference letters.  Since I thought I had alot of time I was in no hurry to begin the application process.

I handed the forms in around the end of July and booked appointments for a few weeks later for the (med, phys, aptitude, and interview)......Well I ended up failing the VO2max portion of the physical simply because I was 290lbs.  The interview went well and so did the aptitude.  The interviewer informed me there was an issue with my medical when it went out and I ended up having to wait until the end of November to hear back.  When I got the letter I never immediatly made any appointment with the doctor as I was abit pissed off at the whole process.  Finally in the new year I went to the doctor and got my situation cleared up.  Surprisingly my medical came back from Borden in 2 weeks.

At this point I was told that I was selected at the fall selection board but because of my medical not being cleared I was obviously never offered the position.  So they now told me since I was already selected and my medical was now cleared I am more or less in.  They told me they would wait for an offer and then I would redo my physical.  Well I got a call saying to come in to do my physical but no offer or anything of that sort was made.  I came in and did my physical and passed......

2 days later I got a call saying that since my file is now complete an official offer has been made.  The reason I did not have to wait until the spring selection board(DEO) is because I was already selected at the last one and I guess they never filled up that occupation(infantry officer).  So I am going in next week to sign the paperwork.  Basic Officer training isn't until Sept 12th so I still have quite the wait but it is a huge relief knowing that I am in now!!!!


----------



## Jungle (18 Feb 2005)

Congratulations... now start running !!!


----------



## Morgs (18 Feb 2005)

Thats good news.
Good luck!


----------



## DrSize (18 Feb 2005)

Thanks alot!! It is a great feeling, I'd really love to get on the May BOTC but apparently it is only for pilots so I will have to wait until September...

I am in pretty good running shape right now so I will only be getting better


----------



## Morgs (18 Feb 2005)

DrSize said:
			
		

> Thanks alot!! It is a great feeling, I'd really love to get on the May BOTC but apparently it is only for pilots so I will have to wait until September...
> 
> I am in pretty good running shape right now so I will only be getting better



Its not just a great feeling... Its a friggin' AWESOME feeling! I'm sure all of you guys and girls who are already in still remember it, well you should anyways. I dint want to ever forget it. 

Yeah I've been maintaining a pretty decent level of fitness, but for the next 6 and a bit weeks I'm gonna be pulling out all of the stops.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## armyrules (23 Feb 2005)

Great job man have fun


----------

